# HELP! Angeln in Holand



## O3L (19. August 2009)

Hallo leute,:vik:
bin neu hier und brauche euren rat 

War vorletzte Woche das erste mal in Holland Angeln. 
(Ohne erfolg)
WO? siehe foto...
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/7408/angelplatz.jpg

in Deventer da am Kanal...

wurde mir von einem Kumpel empfohlen...
doch leider habe ich nichts dort fangen können.
(muss auch zugeben hatte kein futterkorb drann), habe auf Maden geangelt.
Und beim schleppen auf gumi-fisch war auch nix...

würde es besser laufen wenn ich dort mit futterkorb angeln würde?? 

kennt sich jemand dort am kanal aus??

oder empfiehlt ihr mir lieber den Angelplatz zu wechseln....

würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen...

LG
Leo#h


----------



## kspr (19. August 2009)

*AW: HELP! Angeln in Holand*

Hi Leo, zum einen kommt es darauf an was dein Zielfisch ist 

Mit eine Futterkorb kannst du in der Regel wenig falsch machen, wenn dein Kumpel dir diese Stelle empfohlen hat wird da schon was dran sein (sofern er auch was fängt und nicht nur die sonne genießt  )

Ansonsten solltest du es vielleicht mal weiter oben (Vor Bolwerksplan) versuchen dort wo sich der Kanal ein bisschen "Splitet" oder halt im kleinen Kanalzulauf/Polder unten rechts im Bild. 

In der Regel ist in jedem Kanal und Polder genug Weißfisch sodass auch die Raubfische in diese gelockt werden. Polder ab 1m tiefe haben definitiv (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel) hecht bestand.


----------



## O3L (19. August 2009)

*AW: HELP! Angeln in Holand*

Hey, ja also wie du schon sagtest, wollte halt Weißfisch (Brassen, Barben), angeln... und habs abund zu auf zander und hecht versucht...

danke für deine hilfe


----------



## kspr (19. August 2009)

*AW: HELP! Angeln in Holand*

Versuche es einfach mal mit einer Futterkorb montagen. Zum Köderfisch angeln empfiehlt sich eine Stipprute (kein muss) mit einer 0.2-0.4g pose, 18er haken, 1made.

Zander auf Grund mit totem Köfi. Stahlvorfach ein muss.

Hecht mit Gummifischen/Twistern mit leichten bleiköpfen über grund jiggen alternativ mit wobbler/jerkbait/spinner im flachwasser und uferzone abfischen. In engen und Flachen Poldern empfehlen sich besonders Tandemspinner. 


Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

lg
kasper


----------



## O3L (19. August 2009)

*AW: HELP! Angeln in Holand*

aber man darf doch nicht in holland auf köderfisch angeln, steht doch im buch was man bekommen hat....

und eins noch kennst du dich in diesem gebiet da aus?..

kann man dort zelt aufstellen?.. übernacht drinne schlafen.

oder ist es generell verboten zu zelten.. (zelt mit boden)


----------



## kspr (19. August 2009)

*AW: HELP! Angeln in Holand*

Natürlich darfst du auf Weißfische (Köderfische) angeln, als raubfischköder jedoch darfst du sie nur tot benutzen wie bei uns in deutschland auch.


Nein in dem Gebiet kenne ich mich leider nicht aus mir fällt aber auf das ich immer dran vorbei fahre wenn ich fischen gehe 


Freies Zelten ist meines Wissen generell in Holland verboten. Mit freiem Zelten ist schon ein Schirm mit Überwurf gemeint.

Gestattet ist dir ein Windschutz oder ein Schirm. Leider nicht mehr. Jedoch sind die Campingplatzpreise in NL meistens ziemlich human


----------



## dc1981 (19. August 2009)

*AW: HELP! Angeln in Holand*

hi O3L,

schaust du mal hier.:m

dort steht alles wissenswerte drinne.

grüße daniel


----------



## kspr (19. August 2009)

*AW: HELP! Angeln in Holand*

...|kopfkrat...


...|sagnix


----------



## O3L (19. August 2009)

*AW: HELP! Angeln in Holand*

aber ich darf doch ein zelt ohne boden aufstellen, und in dem auch übernachten, ....


----------



## kspr (20. August 2009)

*AW: HELP! Angeln in Holand*



O3L schrieb:


> aber ich darf doch ein zelt ohne boden aufstellen, und in dem auch übernachten, ....




NUR auf einem Campingplatz. Offenes Zelten oder Campieren ist Definitiv verboten.


----------



## O3L (20. August 2009)

*AW: HELP! Angeln in Holand*

kspr, 
ich glaube ich habe mich falsch asgedrückt mit zelt ohne boden, ich meine einen schirm....

hier habe es auf der seite gefunden....

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/6959/schirmq.jpg


----------



## kspr (20. August 2009)

*AW: HELP! Angeln in Holand*

Ein Schirm ist definitiv erlaubt und stellt keine Probleme da. Ich selber habe zu 90% beim Ansitzen einen Schirm dabei da es bei uns in der Gegend oft sehr windig ist und es in den abendstunden dann sehr unangenehm werden kann obwohl die temperaturen i.O. sind.

lg
kspr


----------

